# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Moderation suggestion

## Apoc

Well, after the last 24 hours of incredible reposts, and pointless threads, it's kind of apparent that something needs a bit of change.

A few gripes I have (no offense to anyone at all, it's just my view)

1) The forums are incredibly disorganized. (Emu server things are being posted in the Bots n Progs section, scams are being posted... well... everywhere... etc)

2) Posts/threads are just deleted, instead of closed. (This makes it impossible for people to see what should, and shouldn't be posted. There's probably been about 40-50 threads in the Bots n Progs section alone about the stat changer program. Every one has been deleted. So nobody can see that it's a fake, and continues to repost the same thing.)

3) Threads are being deleted instead of moved. (Leave the shadow topic in place so people can see WHERE they're supposed to post things. Instead of just deleting it outright and not leaving that little visual hint that some people still can't quite understand)

4) Not much being done offensively to moderate. (I understand the forums are big, and there aren't very many mods to control it all, but working basically solely off of reports alone seems a bit too laid back IMO.)


Yes, it's a bit of an angry post, but I'm in a bit of an angry mood at the moment.

I'm not saying get rid of all the current mods (except for maybe Kuiren, because he stole my cookies...), but I don't see a whole lot of public moderation being done. I know that there is ALOT of moderation going on behind the scenes that people don't see, so don't take this as a "you don't know what we do" type thing.

I think it would benefit more for moderators/admins to make more of a presence on the boards than just being known as "the person who fixes my reported threads". It won't stop the reposts (everyone can agree) or the constant badgering of the leecher usergroup, but it will make people realize that they DO have to think before they post.

/rant

----------


## Verye

I'd agree with you on all 4 of those things, but I don't feel that it's really a major issue. So, someone posts an exploit in the bots section. The site isn't going to implode.

It'd be nice if these were dealt with a bit quicker, but really, I don't care too much about it.

----------


## Apoc

> I'd agree with you on all 4 of those things, but I don't feel that it's really a major issue. So, someone posts an exploit in the bots section. The site isn't going to implode.
> 
> It'd be nice if these were dealt with a bit quicker, but really, I don't care too much about it.


Hence why it's in the suggestions forum. It's not an urgent matter, just a suggestion to try and clean some things up (hopefully)

----------


## Dark_Angel

I agree with most the things you said, but does it really matter that we are just 'people who do reports' to the public? Of course we do more then that, or at least try. 
I do think that moderators should show to be a bit more helpful, I rarely see a moderator actually reply to a help thread (Not saying that its a bad thing, since most of the time it gets answered anyway, just saying it shows more of yourself and the rest of the staff). About the moving/deleting/closing, I really think it should be up to the moderator to decide whether it should be moved or closed or deleted, they did get picked for the job, didn't they? Also, after a thread is closed, it means no one can post on it... So even if they did close a thread to show an example, it will be ancient in a matter of days. (Stickying a thread would work, but that would be a LOT of stickies...) The moving of threads, we normally do this, Or at least I do, but I don't normally leave a trace from the original section, so thats why you don't see many of that. The ones that are deleted isn't really a big deal, because it tells you in your profile that it was deleted and tells you the reason, so then the person will just remake it in the correct section.

Well, thats all I have to say. You made an angry thread, and I made a angry reply >=D.

~Dark_Angel

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Apoc for mawd!
I think it's a leet idea.
As much as he doesn't want it. :3

...

KILL IT WITH FIRE

----------


## Apoc

> I agree with most the things you said, but does it really matter that we are just 'people who do reports' to the public? Of course we do more then that, or at least try. 
> I do think that moderators should show to be a bit more helpful, I rarely see a moderator actually reply to a help thread (Not saying that its a bad thing, since most of the time it gets answered anyway, just saying it shows more of yourself and the rest of the staff). About the moving/deleting/closing, I really think it should be up to the moderator to decide whether it should be moved or closed or deleted, they did get picked for the job, didn't they? Also, after a thread is closed, it means no one can post on it... So even if they did close a thread to show an example, it will be ancient in a matter of days. (Stickying a thread would work, but that would be a LOT of stickies...) The moving of threads, we normally do this, Or at least I do, but I don't normally leave a trace from the original section, so thats why you don't see many of that. The ones that are deleted isn't really a big deal, because it tells you in your profile that it was deleted and tells you the reason, so then the person will just remake it in the correct section.
> 
> Well, thats all I have to say. You made an angry thread, and I made a angry reply >=D.
> 
> ~Dark_Angel


Very well said. (Leaving the shadow topic is more to direct people to where that thread 'should' be, since only the thread starter sees the info box in the CP)

And closing instead of deleting threads keeps them in the DB. Which let's that neat little 'auto-search before you start a thread' addition work better. The thread may have been started 20 times before, but not being in the DB means it won't show up. Being closed, it will, and people can refer to that instead of making another re-posted thread that just wastes time being deleted... again.

Leaving other threads publicly visible means that not only the person who started the 'bad' thread sees the problem, but everyone else does as well.


P.S, it doesn't really matter how people see the mods/admins. So long as they know who wields the ban<insert weapon of choice>. I may have used a bad analogy, but I think you understood it none the less.




> Apoc for mawd!
> I think it's a leet idea.
> *As much as he doesn't want it.* :3
> 
> ...
> 
> KILL IT WITH FIRE


Bolded the important part.

----------


## Ket

Thanks for the constructive feedback on how we can do better. I'll put this in our staff section to kick around. The shadow topic does make sense to as it gives rhyme and reason behind bans/moves/deletions.

----------


## KuRIoS

*1*: disorganized, no... members with IQ lower than a brick who cant post in right sections, Yes.

*2*: taking your example of stat changer, we even had a sticky "STAT changers do not work, DONT post about them" <- comes back to the IQ of a brick

*3*. so if the thread is a repost, how the hell would it help to just have more of the threads, meaning closing them instead of deleting them, yes it would be easier to see that it is a repost, but ppl really just dont care m8. 

Just look in Suggestions forum, the same 3-4 suggestions OVER and over and over and over and over and over... Eventho no threads in this section are deleted, just closed. Perhaps if closed threads from all other sections than suggestion were moved to a "DEAD PLACE" part of the forum automaticly. 

Shadowposts when moving could be a good idea, that is correct. infractions points, we move the thread and say in the thread that it has been moved and user given infractionpoints for it, we can do that, just takes a lot more time than what we do atm. 


*4*: you have no idea what you are talking about Apoc, no offense but a lot of modding is done, besides from Reposts. We delete threads instead of closing them, when in public forums, since closed threads are just annoying to look at. Therefore you might not see it, but believe me, on my screen there are a lot of deleted threads and you dont want them all to be visable on the forums. 

*
ANY /agreed /signed /not signed or whatever in this thread results in 3 infractionpoints, if you post something in suggestions forums, CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM or dont post, quite frankly we dont care if 2000 users say /signed, it doesnt mean that we think the suggestion is good, nor does it give it any higher chance of being accepted.*

----------


## Eski

I am not sure how many mod's/admin's there are on these forums, but as the number of visitor's increase and the number of threads increase per day, I would say promote more moderators. Or make a rank under Moderator's that are mainly for dealing with cleaning up the forums and make them look better (more organized/dealing with reposts/deleteing flaming threads etc).

Im not sure if my opinion counts, but I know I report a lot of threads (I havn't recently) but I got extremely sick of looking at leechers spam/flame the living day lights out of someone trying to contribute, and I would report them. Somthing being done about that is a different matter. But, Im not sure how many people you guys would even consider promoting, but I believe more moderator's is a plus plus, especially with how big the forums are getting and additions are being added (Diablo 2 section)




In short:

Promote more mods, or create a rank lower then mod's for cleaning up the forums.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I am not sure how many mod's/admin's there are on these forums, but as the number of visitor's increase and the number of threads increase per day, I would say promote more moderators. Or make a rank under Moderator's that are mainly for dealing with cleaning up the forums and make them look better (more organized/dealing with reposts/deleteing flaming threads etc).
> 
> Im not sure if my opinion counts, but I know I report a lot of threads (I havn't recently) but I got extremely sick of looking at leechers spam/flame the living day lights out of someone trying to contribute, and I would report them. Somthing being done about that is a different matter. But, Im not sure how many people you guys would even consider promoting, but I believe more moderator's is a plus plus, especially with how big the forums are getting and additions are being added (Diablo 2 section)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short:
> 
> Promote more mods, or create a rank lower then mod's for cleaning up the forums.


To be honest with you, I havent noticed anyone that I find suitable, but then again i havent thought that we need more, i still dont think so..... Also we started with 3 mods... now we are quite some more, so yes we do increase our numbers...

----------


## Verye

I think promoting 1 or 2 more "clean up mods" (just for searching the forums a few times a day and looking for off-topic threads/questions in non-question sections/etc. would be a good idea, if you could find some worthy candidates.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I think promoting 1 or 2 more "clean up mods" (just for searching the forums a few times a day and looking for off-topic threads/questions in non-question sections/etc. would be a good idea, if you could find some worthy candidates.


The thing is, we have tried, but it has backfired on last few occasations so we are a bit worried about it again. 
Demonkunga look how that turned out - hailey period and shit like that. 
Edge - turned out to be the biggest liar on mmowned. 
and we have more ppl on that list. There is another option, persuade Dragonsky to become a mod again...  :Wink:

----------


## Verye

Yeah, I understand.

Maybe you should create a sort of application process for those who want to become entry-level mods? They'd have to fill out a lengthy and detailed application, and you could look into their posting/infraction history and pick a good one.

----------


## Enfeebleness

I usually just report them, then move along. The only real gripe i have is when i try and report a single post. On every occasion I've reported someone spamming (ex: lol (filler) ), it ALWAYS gets the entire thread deleted.

I didn't want to have the entire thread deleted, i just wanted something done about the one (or few) spammer(s). Simply deleting the post (if you even can, i honestly have no idea) would have been nice, not the entire thread.

That's my only real peeve.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

To point out for [Eski] MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - Show Groups Will tell you who are the current mods etc.

----------


## Apoc

> *1*: disorganized, no... members with IQ lower than a brick who cant post in right sections, Yes.
> 
> *2*: taking your example of stat changer, we even had a sticky "STAT changers do not work, DONT post about them" <- comes back to the IQ of a brick
> 
> *3*. so if the thread is a repost, how the hell would it help to just have more of the threads, meaning closing them instead of deleting them, yes it would be easier to see that it is a repost, but ppl really just dont care m8. 
> 
> Just look in Suggestions forum, the same 3-4 suggestions OVER and over and over and over and over and over... Eventho no threads in this section are deleted, just closed. Perhaps if closed threads from all other sections than suggestion were moved to a "DEAD PLACE" part of the forum automaticly. 
> 
> Shadowposts when moving could be a good idea, that is correct. infractions points, we move the thread and say in the thread that it has been moved and user given infractionpoints for it, we can do that, just takes a lot more time than what we do atm. 
> ...


I understand the anger Kurios. But I think you missed where I was going with my original post. I understand completely how much modding actually is being done. But what I was trying to get at, is more visual (publicly visual) modding.

I agree, some threads deserve to be deleted, however deleting them ALL doesn't show any of the new members what happens when they do something wrong. (It will show the poster of the thread, but not anybody else. [Since the original poster is the only one who will see the infractions, and the "Soft Deleted By: " and "Thread Moved" etc messages in the User CP])

As for #1, (Lol'd) the vast majority of users don't bother looking deeper than face value at things. Hence, why having things (right in their face) showing that stuff should be placed in the correct forums, and what should/shouldn't be posted, will cleanup the forums alot more. (And actually do most of the work for you, since closing a thread is 2 clicks, and deleting/infractions is quite a few more.)

As for #2, there WAS a sticky for it. (I think DK removed it?) But that reference was just as an example. (Since I don't know much of the Scams/Model Editing sections, other than the incredible re-post power of the scam section.)

#3, I guess I can agree with you here. (Although, having 45k+ active members doesn't help much, especially with the average age range seeming to be in the 14-17 area)

#4, No offense taken, of course. I guess see my comment above #1. I never said 'only' close them. I agree, some threads deserve to be outright deleted.

PS. I agree with the /signed, /notsigned, etc, remark.

@Verye, you can promote 50 more mods, but if they all suck, what's the point?

@Kurios (about DK, Edge), I agree on the DK point. But I don't know jack squat about Edge.

----------


## Dragonshadow

> _...Just look in Suggestions forum, the same 3-4 suggestions OVER and over and over and over and over and over... Eventho no threads in this section are deleted, just closed. Perhaps if closed threads from all other sections than suggestion were moved to a "DEAD PLACE" part of the forum automaticly..._


 Facepunchstudios does that, closed threads get moved to a "Drop Dead Thread" forum. I haven't been around there recently, but they didn't have many mods and the forums weren't cluttered with stuff that belonged in the other sections...

I dunno, maybe its just because half of their population actually knows about the internet and how to type (i hav fund tis new scam it wrks 110% of teh time it r rely cool)... Or maybe they have more mods, I dunno.

----------


## Verye

<3 Facepunch.

Anyway, I can think of a few people who wouldn't be sucky mods. As long as the person actually wants to be a mod and dedicates their time to following and enforcing the rules, they can be great.

----------


## Captain Planet

Personally I believe our mods do a pretty decent job already

----------


## Viter

The mods are doing a great job guys  :Smile: 
Just report the threads

----------


## latruwski

> The thing is, we have tried, but it has backfired on last few occasations so we are a bit worried about it again. 
> Demonkunga look how that turned out - hailey period and shit like that. 
> Edge - turned out to be the biggest liar on mmowned. 
> and we have more ppl on that list. There is another option, persuade Dragonsky to become a mod again...


ye dragonsky was dam nice  :Big Grin:  i really like her and Tina/Errage as supermods... 2D and Gastric are my 2 favourite mods...also becuz they are emu mods and i am in touch with them most probably  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyhow good suggestion, but being mod on a forum that big like this is not easy  :Smile:  A lot of people report things that should not be reported also.. i am mod on wow forums of our server, people report posts when they are stuck etc, so i would not be surprised that this happens here on bigger scale  :Smile:  Mods are doing a great job as far as i am concerned  :Smile: 

Kurios, your brick-theory is lovely  :Big Grin: 

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## -Lex

*I was just about to post this! AKA: I strongly agree. Sometimes when lurking around i just get mad... take for example the exploration section... Threads with names like "get somewhere 2.4.3!!!" Which is just posting the same thing you could do in WoW 1.1, just with a "2.4.3" tag behind it...The model editing section is somehow ****ed up, but thats not mods fault... its just people that think it's stupid how "Simple Model Edits" gets like 100 view, while "World Building/Area changing" gets like 2 views....well thats nothign with mods to do.. And btw remove the Diablo 2 section... it's pointless imo.

/flame me.
*

----------


## KuRIoS

> *I was just about to post this! AKA: I strongly agree. Sometimes when lurking around i just get mad... take for example the exploration section... Threads with names like "get somewhere 2.4.3!!!" Which is just posting the same thing you could do in WoW 1.1, just with a "2.4.3" tag behind it...The model editing section is somehow ****ed up, but thats not mods fault... its just people that think it's stupid how "Simple Model Edits" gets like 100 view, while "World Building/Area changing" gets like 2 views....well thats nothign with mods to do.. And btw remove the Diablo 2 section... it's pointless imo.
> 
> /flame me.
> *


come up with some suggestions on how to fix it then maybe, as Apoc did, instead of just posting the obvious.

----------


## latruwski

> come up with some suggestions on how to fix it then maybe, as Apoc did, instead of just posting the obvious.


there is no way to stop that 100% anyway... like you said, there will always be people with the IQ of a brick  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eski

> To point out for [Eski] MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - Show Groups Will tell you who are the current mods etc.


 
Ahh - Thanks for this.

Maybe you guys just need to encourage more people to Report threads.

I know you guys give Rep once in a while to people who report a lot of threads, and I really don't mean to bitch or complain so please don't take it that way, but I have reported a shit ton of threads and I have only gotten 1 person to give me rep and I had to point it out (It was more jokingly) to get it. Please don't take this as me bitching..

What I am trying to get at, is like on post counts. If you post 2,000 posts your reputation power goes up 1. How about if you report X amount of threads (meaningful reports), you auto get some reputation.

I know there will be some people that would exploit that system, but just make a cap per month, and tech they would be contributing.

----------


## Zaphry

It would also be good to have more moderators...
Now it is like:
posted in wrong section/flaming/or any that breaks forum rules ---> Moderator comes after +4 hours :yuck:

It would be good that there would be 2-3 moderators on each section... 
or 1 head moderator and 2 "mini" moderators on each section.

And only trusted people would be moderators ofc >_<

----------


## Verye

I think "mini mods" or "clean up mods" that are appointed to all the sections (but are not given much power, just the power to lock/move threads; I don't really know how the power scheme works here though, so maybe you'd have to give them power anyway) would be helpful.

----------


## Apoc

> Ahh - Thanks for this.
> 
> Maybe you guys just need to encourage more people to Report threads.
> 
> I know you guys give Rep once in a while to people who report a lot of threads, and I really don't mean to bitch or complain so please don't take it that way, but I have reported a shit ton of threads and I have only gotten 1 person to give me rep and I had to point it out (It was more jokingly) to get it. Please don't take this as me bitching..
> 
> What I am trying to get at, is like on post counts. If you post 2,000 posts your reputation power goes up 1. How about if you report X amount of threads (meaningful reports), you auto get some reputation.
> 
> I know there will be some people that would exploit that system, but just make a cap per month, and tech they would be contributing.


Ok, so instead of spamming for post count, people will spam reports for rep power and make the mod's lives harder? Nty.

@zaphry, 2-3 mods per section is probably overkill. It only takes 1 active mod to keep a section in order.

@-Lex, I agree/don't agree. People complaining won't be stopped, nor will reposts, etc. But it can be reduced (which makes the mods lives easier in the long run)

Also, I've been doing alot of research as of late into how vBulletin does it's moderation. And to be quite honest, I think it's horrible. (Nothing the mods/admins can do about it, so don't blame them) All reports are flooded to a single place, and have little to no way of easily distinguishing what section a report comes from. (Basically, each new report is posted in a staff forum full of other reports, with the info in there. Nothing in the post title about what section, etc, just who reported something.) So for now, I'll take back my comment about being 'slow'. Since obviously, you guys don't have a whole lot of choice. (It takes far too long to view a report on these forums, than it does on say phpBB, IPB, etc, since reports aren't automatically filtered for each different mod.)

So think of fixing reports as reading a forum flooded with re-posts. Every one looks the same, but you still need to open each and every one JUST to find the ones that belong to your section. (And I'm sure some of the mods have tried to moderate sections their not assigned to by accident, and I can promise it's been more than once or twice.)

----------


## Ebon

> Ahh - Thanks for this.
> 
> Maybe you guys just need to encourage more people to Report threads.
> 
> I know you guys give Rep once in a while to people who report a lot of threads, and I really don't mean to bitch or complain so please don't take it that way, but I have reported a shit ton of threads and I have only gotten 1 person to give me rep and I had to point it out (It was more jokingly) to get it. Please don't take this as me bitching..
> 
> What I am trying to get at, is like on post counts. If you post 2,000 posts your reputation power goes up 1. How about if you report X amount of threads (meaningful reports), you auto get some reputation.
> 
> I know there will be some people that would exploit that system, but just make a cap per month, and tech they would be contributing.


That could really turn out to be a good idea [Eski]. The only downside is it might end up getting the reporting system spammed like crazy, which probably useless reports from people wanting to get Reputation. Then they would probably get Infractions, and so on...  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Eski

> That could really turn out to be a good idea [Eski]. The only downside is it might end up getting the reporting system spammed like crazy, which probably useless reports from people wanting to get Reputation. Then they would probably get Infractions, and so on... .


There would obviously need to be guidelines.  :Smile:

----------


## Enfeebleness

Just post in the forums that every time you report a post, and it vaildly gets deleted, there's a chance that you'll get +25 rep.

Should EVERY THREAD not get reported by some report-happy fool, you give a single person 25 rep, they post about how happy they are, everyone goes "OMG MAYBES I GET REPS 2 KK?" and then all the spam gets reported.


Then we all gather up and go have a fiesta and we all dance.



The End.

----------


## Sixen

I do think the mods do a good job but it would be nice if there was a couple more as there are 200k members on this forums a couple more wouldn't hurt

----------


## Zaphry

Still i think we need atleast one more moderator to trading section... current one has been offline for 3-4 days -.-

----------


## KuRIoS

> Still i think we need atleast one more moderator to trading section... current one has been offline for 3-4 days -.-


zaphry we have lives... sry....
noone fitted for the job being modding mmowned atm in my opinion..
all admins and supermods have access to trade section, unfortunately for you, YOU earning money is not our top priority on mmowned, Cleaning the forums are, so trade sections is down prioritised

----------


## latruwski

yep mods have a life too.. it's not like they are being payed to be online 12hours a day to check the forums... it is not their 'job'... they have real life, some may have kids and a job.... so moderating on mmowned is not a 10hour/day job  :Wink:

----------


## Cypher

Thats a lie. Kurios gets payed 1mil per year to mod, and don't let him tell you otherwise.

/me runs and hides

----------


## Zaphry

If checking mmowned for ½h each day takes your whole live i am sorry then >_>
Meh going to school now...........

----------


## Obama

I trust that the mods are hard at working making these forums as un-cluttered as possible. Perhaps we should have some type of "Janitor" job where selected avid trusted users that know what's a repost and where everything belongs can say, delete/close/move threads that infringe the rules.

----------


## KuRIoS

> If checking mmowned for ½h each day takes your whole live i am sorry then >_>
> Meh going to school now...........


god you ignorant retard...
½ an hour, try 6-8 hours each day idiot.

----------


## dejavu11

> god you ignorant retard...
> ½ an hour, try 6-8 hours each day idiot.


Meh I say this with all due respect, but if mods are spending 6-8 hours a day moderating then odds are you're doing something(s) wrong.

I've worked as a mod on a handful of forums including one much larger then mmowned that we can keep under control with a team of about 20-30 volunteers and a few "admins" so to speak (this is including a rather large advertising section with strict rules and no pre-post moderation).

I'm not sure how you have the backend setup but as I spoke about before on the SB a helpdesk really goes a long way to making things a lot easier to handle from a moderation standpoint. Bonus points for dividing the helpdesk properly into sections.

Compared to just a forum where all reports go this allows mods to see what issues need addressed in their specific area, and then take care of them. Once they're closed the ticket won't be in the open tickets window anymore and they won't have to look at it.

In addition it really helps out as a way for those that have been given points to talk to the moderation team and the helpdesk is a great line of communication between the reporter and the moderation team.

You may think there's nobody around that would make a decent mod, but you really don't know until you ask. Put up an announcement / sticky / whatever and ask people to send in an application to be a mod. Have all of the current mods give their opinions on said applicant and see where it takes you. I can almost promise you that you'd actually find a handful of good people at the very least here.

Moderator churn is also impossible to stop and it can sometimes cloud judgement on how good your moderation team really is. If a moderator needs some time off / is getting bored of mmowned / etc... think about implementing a "retired mod" usergroup for them.

----------


## sineater213

you have to understand the fact that this is a world of warcraft exploit site not a trading place they have it their just to have it, if you want to sell stuff go to ebay if you want to trade accounts markeedragon.

----------


## dejavu11

Yeah... I know as a website owner I always prefer to just drive traffic away  :Smile: 

First and foremost I would say that this is (or rather should be) a community. Take somebody on here that stands out in your mind (I'll say Apoco for kicks). Now if you saw Apoco offering his services here would you have any doubt in the legitimacy of said offer? I wouldn't because I know and trust him (to an extent at least). That knowledge and trust comes from how a person interacts with the community.

From a business standpoint the trading section also is a great chance for the admin's here to make some extra money selling stickies. If the trading section was encouraged rather then looked down upon and reworked a bit it certainly has the chance to pickup in terms of threadcount. If that were to happen I can think of a handful of _shops_ that would probably pay a reasonable fee to have a weekly/monthly sticky (limit the total number of course) in that section to peddle their accounts and/or services.

If this is just a WOW exploit site there's a ton of fat that should be cut before the trading section. I'd rather see the general programming, Diablo and AOC (again, we're under the umbrella of this being a wow exploits site), and emulator sections cut (one could make an argument towards the emulator discussion though). The truth of the matter is that this is more then just a wow exploits forum. It may not have meant to become more, but in the end it did.

With the traffic MMOwned gets it certainly could be a nice little pot of money if monetized properly and the trade section would be nothing but more pageviews at the very least and a possible source of extra income through stickies.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Meh I say this with all due respect, but if mods are spending 6-8 hours a day moderating then odds are you're doing something(s) wrong.
> 
> I've worked as a mod on a handful of forums including one much larger then mmowned that we can keep under control with a team of about 20-30 volunteers and a few "admins" so to speak (this is including a rather large advertising section with strict rules and no pre-post moderation).
> 
> I'm not sure how you have the backend setup but as I spoke about before on the SB a helpdesk really goes a long way to making things a lot easier to handle from a moderation standpoint. Bonus points for dividing the helpdesk properly into sections.
> 
> Compared to just a forum where all reports go this allows mods to see what issues need addressed in their specific area, and then take care of them. Once they're closed the ticket won't be in the open tickets window anymore and they won't have to look at it.
> 
> In addition it really helps out as a way for those that have been given points to talk to the moderation team and the helpdesk is a great line of communication between the reporter and the moderation team.
> ...


We had a staffmeeting about 1½ weeks ago where i brought the subject up and we agreed that we do not need any new mods at the time being. Also when DK was a mod and the hailey thing occured how bad did that make us look, or when edge was a mod and nearly costed us 2-3k USD. What i mean is that we have to concider carefully who we choose as mods, I test everyone in the sb quite often to see how they are, that being either me on an alt or me on the admin user.

There are a few that i see fit as being a mod atm, but i dont think that it is the time to get them on the team just now. Your helpdesk idea has been noted down tho  :Smile:

----------


## dejavu11

6-8 hours a day sounds like time for more mods  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphry

> We had a staffmeeting about 1½ weeks ago where i brought the subject up and we agreed that we do not need any new mods at the time being. Also when DK was a mod and the hailey thing occured how bad did that make us look, or when edge was a mod and nearly costed us 2-3k USD. What i mean is that we have to concider carefully who we choose as mods, I test everyone in the sb quite often to see how they are, that being either me on an alt or me on the admin user.
> 
> There are a few that i see fit as being a mod atm, but i dont think that it is the time to get them on the team just now. Your helpdesk idea has been noted down tho


I see that it takes lot of time to someone become moderator and after that become trusted, but why are you being to angry at me?... I just commented my opinion about this case.
I still understand that trading section is small part of whole site, but you shouldn't forget it either o_O.
I am still young on this community and i am trying to be better.

EDIT: Oh... you are angry at me cause you thought that i meant that all mods are online only for ½hour each day... i only meant that moderators who usually are offline should consider doing that. I think most moderators are doing excellent job on their section.
EDIT: oh... also i see that someone disabled my privileges to enter trading section, i have my auction in there now but not able to access it :P
And thanks for that btw ^^

----------


## KuRIoS

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/sugges...s-section.html

there it is why it has been disabled for users below contrib

----------

